# Kindle Second Generation Firmware Updating



## kindlecollector (Nov 14, 2017)

This is for owners of the Kindle 2 and Kindle DX who never updated them to the latest firmware so are limited in their use of the device due to some parts of their communications with the Amazon site no longer working correctly. The last update per Amazon was sent by Wi-Fi and these units do not have Wi-Fi communications capability, only 3G.

The second generation Kindle ebook readers with e-ink technology screens include the Kindle 2 and Kindle DX (all versions). The firmware update for them all consists of two files. Different files are required to update each hardware version, differentiated by the first 4 digits of the serial number. The Kindle 2 versions start with serial numbers B002 or B003. The Kindle DX models have serial numbers starting with B004, B005 or B009 so there are a total of 5 firmware update versions, each with two files.

For a successful update the two correct files must be installed in the unit separately and run successively. If both are loaded at the same time and the update started the update will fail, though claiming success. It will terminate much more rapidly than it should and the listed firmware level number will be unchanged. This is not clear from the current Amazon instructions for updating these units the last time I checked.

The current Amazon instructions for updating these units is very unclear. The update instructions indicate that the files should be downloaded successively but does NOT clearly state that they must be side loaded into the Kindle individually and run separately and in succession for a correct full update.

Here are step by step instructions:

Kindle DX or Kindle 2 (Free 3G)

Your serial number starts with B002, B003, B004, B005, or B009.

1. download Software Update 2.5.8 for the correct hardware version based on serial number first 4 digits

2. copy it to your device, not into any of the folders on the Kindle.

3. use Menu -Settings - Menu and Update your device

4. then download the Kindle Services Update for the same serial number series

5. copy it to your device

6. use Menu -Settings - Menu and Update your device

*you have to run the 2.5.8 update then run the Kindle Services Update - you cannot load and run both at the same time
*


I hope that this information is helpful to someone.


----------



## kindlecollector (Nov 14, 2017)

I will add that I first tried updating by loading both update files in the Kindle and the updates failed.  Gave the check mark and claimed the update succeeded but the revision level remained unchanged and SYNC attempts still gave a error message.  Contacted Amazon general tech support and they were absolutely no help.  The tech support person was a Filipina working in the Philippines and she did not have any answers not in the Kindle help files so far as I could tell.  I finally got an answer by posting on the new Amazon customers board.

I would add that I have found that generally speaking technical support from all companies has deteriorated sharply since most technical support has been moved overseas and the personnel have minimal experience hands-on with the items they are supposedly supporting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks kindlecollector -- I think there was a pretty long discussion here a year or so ago when Amazon announced that there was a critical update that needed to be applied to older devices to keep the wireless connection working. But it's not a bad thing to remind folks with older devices -- and I think there was a question not too long ago about someone with a DX having trouble connecting -- I'd forgotten about this issue entirely.

Note: Amazon general customer support is not usually as well versed in kindle issues. We always suggest you use Kindle Customer Service. Contact info, including phone numbers, is in the top sticky thread in this forum section.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Apologies for dumb questions but this is all greek to me. I've got a DX, B009 version. When I go to the Settings Menu I do not find any option for Update your device. Does that only show up after copying the file into the device? I've d/l the correct update file to my computer. I can't open it on my computer. It asks about going to the app store to find an app to open it with. I have no clue what I might need for that. I'm also not really sure how to copy it over to the DX. When I run a USB cord from my computer (a Surface PRO tablet/notebook if it matters) it says USB device not supported and doesn't show up in file explorer. I'm really po'd with Amazon for not making this automatic.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you've downloaded the correct update you need to copy the file to your Kindle, not open it on your PC/tablet. Put it in the Kindle's root directory, don't put it in any of the folders. I don't think you can do it by connecting to a tablet though. Perhaps you could ask a friend to do it on their PC? 

Once copied disconnect the Kindle from the PC and go to settings -  the option should no longer be greyed out and you can run the update.

Just let the update program run - it will probably shut down the Kindle and restart it when it's finished. Once it's finished if you check in settings again you should see the new version number.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

What a pain. Apparently the cable I was using was no good. I used a different cable and my pc recognized the DX was attached. I got the file copied over. There was still nothing about update in the settings menu. Out of frustration I slid and held the power switch for 10-15 seconds. The screen went blank and then a message popped up saying an update is in progress and don't bother it. So at least part one of the update is apparently happening now.

Ok, that worked and it now works with wireless again without doing the second part of the update. I also sent my latest purchase to it and it worked and opens fine. So I'll try sending the one I really want again and see what happens.


----------

